# Best cv guard for 660 grizzly with lift



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im looking for the best cv axel guards with my two inch lift. I need some with the most protection. Any input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stick stoppers have been around for years. Probably the most popular?


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks il give them a look!


----------

